# Sheldon lathe



## dlane (Jul 7, 2017)

anyone have experience with Sheldon lathes,  are they any good ? It's a 13x36, what type spindle ?
 It's on CL
I could get my brother to go get it , but he doesn't know much about metal lathes


----------



## dlane (Jul 7, 2017)

Time is ticking , seems it's at a machinery dealer


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 7, 2017)

Derrick,

There are two different models of the 13" lathe built by Sheldon.  One is the M series and the other is the R13 model, actually two different models of the R13.  Regardless, both are great machines to have if they have not been abused or worn out.  Can you get the serial number or post a picture or two?


----------



## dlane (Jul 7, 2017)

Don't know how to copy link on this iPad, it's in sf Bay Area CL tools , in Santa Cruz 


Add says 13x36 $450. No tooling chuck no good , wounder what kind of spindle


----------



## dlane (Jul 7, 2017)

Talked to the guy , a machine dealer that has no room for it that's why it's cheep , he said it was used for polishing only , x slide , compound very little backlash needs cleaning and lube , 3ph


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 7, 2017)

If the ways look good including the cross slide ways, jump on it if you want it.  Don't expect to cut zero taper in 12", you will be disappointed.  My immediate guess is late 1940's early 1950's.  Still has the star handle to engage the power feed on the apron.  Later one's have a lever engagement for the clutch.   With all of the polishing that was done on that lathe, I'm sure there is wear on the bed as well as in the headstock bearings.   Looks like a Timken bearing headstock.  Also has the two drop lever QCGB.  I'd offer him $250 and see if he takes it.  It more than likely will be a project lathe.  Mainly, cleaning it up and replacing worn out bearings.  Hopefully, the bed is in good shape.  If not, walk away, unless you want to pay someone to regrind it for you.  Then the real fun begins.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh, it looks like it has the step pulley motor drive in the base, which is a plus over the four speed tranny.


----------



## dlane (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Ken , if it's still available Tuesday I'll haul my trailer down with me and take a look
Any idea what the spindle nose is on them


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 7, 2017)

Hard to tell from the picture, my guess it is either 2-1/4 or 2-3/8-8 pitch thread.  If you're lucky, it might be a L-00 nose.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2017)

I had a variable speed Sheldon with the 2 1/4 -8 threads , never had a problem.


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 7, 2017)

I've had a few sheldons.  I would jump on it.  The 13 is a heavy lathe.  Everything sheldon made is heavy.  If we're comparing apples to apples I'd take a sheldon over a south bend every time.


----------



## dlane (Jul 8, 2017)

Cat # 1236p
Ser# tme 17518


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Derrick,
go get her!
i saw her, and if i had room- she'd already be on a trailer


----------



## dlane (Jul 8, 2017)

I think I can find room for it, if it's still there and looks in good shape I'll get it .
Guy said it was used for polishing SS tubes by hand, so it has polishing compound all over it and he didn't want to run the slides without cleaning and oiling, he said very little backlash in x slide,
We'll see. He sent me some more pics




I'm thinking the cat# te1236p it's a 12" swing ?


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 8, 2017)

That's a M model. The bottom number is the s/n. Has Timken bearings thats a early 1950s model. Go for it! Oh, the 'E' indicats E drive which i believe is the step pulley and may have a two speed motor if you're lucky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 8, 2017)

Go to the Sheldon Lathe group on Yahoo to get more information.   Better yet, look at our group here!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 8, 2017)

if he didn't run the carriage and cross slide the lathe may be ok.
you can always get another chuck or some jaws and a good clean up may turn the lathe into a workhorse again


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 8, 2017)

So did you get it?


----------



## dlane (Jul 8, 2017)

Be down there Tuesday , could I separate   lathe., base easily to put in 6' truck bed ?, I
hate pulling a 10x20 there for notin
NC, no I'll go and look with my di


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 8, 2017)

dlane said:


> Be down there Tuesday , could I separate   lathe., base easily to put in 6' truck bed ?


Be a lot of work to separate the bed from the base


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 11, 2017)

Well, did you get the lathe?


----------



## dlane (Jul 11, 2017)

Nope  not yet , going to go look at it , I'll rent a trailer if it's worthwhile


----------



## dlane (Jul 12, 2017)

Just checked CL and listing is gone,
I'll call in the morning see if it's gone


----------



## dlane (Jul 12, 2017)

Checked CL this morning and it's there , I'll ride over the hill and take a look ,if it's any good I'll see if I can rent a u haul trailer and haul it back with me don't know how ied unload on my end 
 Cash is kinda tight now (house expenses)


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 12, 2017)

Well....Are you the proud owner of a sheldon?


----------



## dlane (Jul 13, 2017)

Yup and my brother got the hardinge
Gona have some questions  the hardinge is 3ph with two motors 1hp and 1/4hp need to run off 1ph




Got the Sheldon $350. Hardinge $800.
Sheldon has no visible ware on ways, saddle ran full length with lock snugged , all gears intact , spindle ran smooth and quiet,
Auto feeds operated, but it's a mess, going deep sea fishing tomorrow, but Friday I'll check into it more ,May swap motors on the Sheldon to a 1ph 1.5hp
And figure out how to get it to oroville Monday as I didn't bring my trailer with me.


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 13, 2017)

Cool...that's a hell of a buy on a great machine.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## dlane (Jul 14, 2017)

So I'm going to rent a u haul trailer to get the Sheldon to oroville, two day rental $108. so I'll still be paying $450 for it . It's going to need a real good disassembly ,cleaning , paint ,lube ,reassembly 
as it seems red scotchbrite fibers and polishing compound are everywhere. 
It will be a long project , I still need to do a lot of work to the house.
I'll start a new thread in the Sheldon section with pics


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 14, 2017)

Everyone should have at least one lathe project going....lol


----------



## dlane (Jul 19, 2017)

It's in my shop in oroville now, by the cat# 1236 and a tape measure from top of bed to center of chuck I'm gona call it a 12" swing O well it'll still be a good one some day ,might take a while. I'll start a new thread in Sheldon section when I start the refurbish , thanks for all the info, advice


----------

